# how to make unpedigreed rabs pedigreed



## SherryR (Aug 7, 2005)

If I am searching for a type of rabbit that no one has a pedigree on, then how can I make a pedigree? Is it possible? I know how to buy pedigreed rabbits; I'm not expert enough to know what a 'winner' in a show is, but I do know what looks good and would probably do well. (at least in a couple of breeds) I also know sometimes what isn't good.

How would I establish records to start a pedigree? How does it work? Anyone know where I can search? I know pedigrees are for some high quality rabbits, but not all pedigreed rabbits are that great.
I'm sure this is a goofy question and a real time waster, but am just curious. . . thanks for your advice.

sherry


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

All my rabbits have pedigrees. It's a simple matter of keeping
track of parentage. Although I do not "show", I must maintain
pedigrees to know how to breed to retain replacements. If the
inbreeding coefficient becomes too high from line breeding/inbreeding,
I will lose vigor in my meat rabbit herd. My software will analyse
up to 10 generations for relationships. It sounds like you are
interested in pedigrees in order to be able to register rabbits
with ARBA??? 

There are several rabbitry software programs with free demos that
will enable you to print blank pedigrees. Also, you can google and
probably find a pedigree on line to get you started. 

I provide pedigrees with all the breeding stock I sell to commercial
producers as well as 4H/FFA exhibitors. 

Good for you for thinking of pedigree maintenance!  

**************************************
Linda Welch
http://www.texasrabbitconnection.com
http://www.texasrabbitconnection.com/forums/


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

The way I understood it, a pedigree is simply a birth certificate listing the bunnies parentage and grandparentage. It seems to me that is you have unpedigreed rabbits who conform to the breed standard, breed them and keep records. If they breed true and their offspring conform to the standard, breed the offspring and keep records. If these breed true and the new generation conforms to the standard, you now have 3 generations of breeding records for rabbits who conform to the breed standard and you can offer them as pedigreed purebred rabbits.

Can anyone tell me if this is right or wrong?


----------



## DMC_OH (Nov 4, 2003)

In example someone cross bred an angora and a netherland dwarf and came up with what is now a jersy wooly. That was a rabbit without a pedigree. They contiued breeding til they get a three generation. To have it pass I believe they have to have all three generations and inspected and pass by ARBA for three years before they become a reconized breed and can be shown. They are right now trying to pass a broken Havana (now comes in three colors black blue and chocolate) to come up with a broken pattern it needs to be cross bred. This is only my opinion and also from what I have heard in the show circut...I hope it makes some sense..


----------



## SherryR (Aug 7, 2005)

thanks for helping me, you all!! :0)
SherryR


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Whatever you do, don't make up a pedigree!  

A pedigree is basically just a "family tree" for your rabbit. According to ARBA regulations, the pedigree must list the parents, grandparents, and great-grandparents. Each ancestor should have a name or ear number listed, the rabbit's weight, and color. If you start with unpedigreed rabbits that you know are purebred, you can register the show-quality great-grand rabbits if you keep these records. (That's just the BARE MINIMUM to get your rabbit registered, you'll want to keep track of registration numbers too.)


----------

